# Truma water heater problem



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

My 2008 swift bolero 600 EK compact has just developed an annoying problem. Every time I try and turn on the water heater there is no power supply to it. The kind gentleman at Westcountry motor homes showed me how to reset the control panel and it worked fine. however it now keeps on doing the same thing and has to be reset nine times out of ten.

Anyone have any ideas?

Mick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Whinge about the control panel and get it replaced.

I had mine exchanged five times before they found one that worked for more than a few weeks.

Admittedly I did buy the van very soon after they started fitting the fancy new panels, and can't really blame Autosleepers, but it was a pain in the bum.

_"What's wrong with a row of switches?"_ I hear you cry.

Answers on a postcard please!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Engineers design philosphy....

_If it's not broken, it doesn't have enough features_

According to a recent survey the gadget that most confuses us Brits is the Digital Camera. Maybe Motorhomes come in at #2.

http://www.decidewhattobuy.com/blog/2008/08/brits-baffled-b.html



Colin


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pixelpusher said:


> According to a recent survey the gadget that most confuses us Brits is the Digital Camera.
> Colin


It is without doubt the single most complex piece of electronics we all pick up.

Just look at them:
A very high powered computer.
A high powered optical system.
Sound system.
Removable storage drives.
High speed data links to another computer.
Television connection.
Printer connection.
High energy power source.

My favourite camera was a Pentax K1000. Compare that lovely simple tool to my Fuji 9500, so many options I can't keep them all in my head. I certainly would not go back. I have a single lens, always the right one, always there, endless film and better images. Both my daughters have digital SLR and lug a load of lenses and often have the wrong one fitted.


----------

